# Local Dry Rock



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I'm in need of some dry rock pieces for my established 20 long. 
Anyone know a shop that sells dry rock locally, that I can go through and pick pieces?
Looking for Marcos rocks or dry pukani. 

Toronto is the location. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Sea U Marine used to. Are they still open? Don't really follow everything that's going on.

EDIT...nevermind just did a quick search and catch up. Keep looking.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Check out FragBox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I have some dry marco, just off Browns Line if you're interested. I'll let it go cheap! Just enough for a 20 long!


----------

